# Bases For Khorne Army



## PwndaBearr (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm trying to find some awesome bases for my Skulltakers army. The obvious idea that comes to mind is bases with skulls on them, but then I saw these and they had Khorne written all over them.



Only problem is that they only have 40mm ones. 

If you guys can find bases similar to this I would be very grateful. Anything gory, bloody or covered in skulls. 

Many thanks~!


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

http://www.secretweaponminiatures.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=30_60&products_id=245 









You can fill them up with a mix of water effects and red wash/ink for a pretty nifty effect.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

You could always email scibor and ask him if he has any 30mm bases? ^^ he's a reasonable guy to talk to.


----------

